# Winter Park/Copper 4 Pack



## danglauser (May 11, 2006)

I bought a Winter Park/Copper 4 pack from King Sooper (they told me it was a Keystone 4 pack, but anyway...) I'm looking to sell it to raise money for a Tracker beacon, shovel, and probe. Every time I drive up 40 I never make it past Berthoud Pass...

Original price: $200
Backcountry safety price: $160

Message me through the Buzz if you are interested.

Daniel


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Daniel,
Hope you have more luck selling w/p copper than I have had buying summit 4 pack. 
Wish I could join you in your b/c saftey but I have two kids to teach now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2009)

I am intersested in your four pack. Please email me at Hurm40 @hotmail.com if you still have them




danglauser said:


> I bought a Winter Park/Copper 4 pack from King Sooper (they told me it was a Keystone 4 pack, but anyway...) I'm looking to sell it to raise money for a Tracker beacon, shovel, and probe. Every time I drive up 40 I never make it past Berthoud Pass...
> 
> Original price: $200
> Backcountry safety price: $160
> ...


----------

